# Celabolin - the wonder cure for aches and pains ?



## 747

Hi all,

Has anyone used the above tablets and are they any good?

My wife got a flyer in with a magazine and she fancies trying them.

They are supposed to give almost instant relief from all kinds of aches and pains (including Arthritis). The ingredients are all natural ie.......Celadrin, Zinc, Copper, Manganese, Hops extract, Yucca extract, Bromelain, Resveratrol and Black Pepper extract which contains Piperene (I have never heard of some of these).

They even claim to reverse some of the damage to joints.

At £17.99 for 60 tablets (1 months supply), I wonder if it is worth a punt. :? 

Or is it just another con for oldies. :roll:


----------



## cabby

sounds like solidyfied snake oil. :roll: :roll: if it worked the big pharmacy boys would be all over it and GP's wold be giving them away.
cabby


----------



## Stanner

cabby said:


> sounds like solidyfied snake oil. :roll: :roll: if it worked the big pharmacy boys would be all over it and GP's wold be giving them away.
> cabby


The only joints they are likely to loosen are the ones that you use to open your wallet or purse.

If you want to know if they are any good why not ask your GP or even the local pharmacist?


----------



## 96299

That flyer would have been straight in the bin in our house. To much of this junk mail coming through the door, it drives me mad. :evil:


----------



## spatz1

Absolutley fantastic...... 

never mind 100% success claimed in a half hour

they were instanious when i used the lid to prop a wobbly table in the pub as there were no beer mats.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner

Or read this.......
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-85495-arthritis-and-celabolin.html


----------



## 747

Stanner said:


> Or read this.......
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-85495-arthritis-and-celabolin.html


Thanks for the link and to the others for their comments. I might still go ahead and buy some as we also have a wobbly table. :lol:


----------



## Stanner

747 said:


> [ as we also have a wobbly table. :lol:


Cheaper to buy a new table.................. :wink:


----------



## Penquin

747 said:


> I might still go ahead and buy some as we also have a wobbly table. :lol:


Well you have obviously not got a sense of humour problem then! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## MrsW

I suggest using the same amount of money on entrance to the local swimming pool - more likely to get the joints moving than this rubbish!


----------



## 747

I have had a big problem with a bad joint for over 30 years.

I took the wife into the Why Not Disco in Swaziland and she has never forgiven me (she wanted to know how many times I had been there on my own).

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dbar

Never heard of the product but..........

To make a medical claim for a substance, the company needs approval from the Medicines and Healthcare Regulatory Authority. Whilst they probably wouldn't count pain relief as a medical claim, they most certainly would think that any "reversal of damage" was a medical claim.

If they do have MHRA approval (which I doubt), unless they can get marketing authorisation (very difficult - hence the number of ads that refer to, er, gentlemen's problems of an erectile nature, and which advise you to call a helpline etc),its illegal to advertise the product. This includes putting flyers in magazines.

Which tends to make me think:

1. They dont reverse anything

2. They probably dont work.for pain relief either

It would seem that the Advertising Standards Authority don't think much of them either: 

I am sure the ASA would be delighted to see the flyer in question and take further action.


----------



## 747

dbar said:


> Never heard of the product but..........
> 
> To make a medical claim for a substance, the company needs approval from the Medicines and Healthcare Regulatory Authority. Whilst they probably wouldn't count pain relief as a medical claim, they most certainly would think that any "reversal of damage" was a medical claim.
> 
> If they do have MHRA approval (which I doubt), unless they can get marketing authorisation (very difficult - hence the number of ads that refer to, er, gentlemen's problems of an erectile nature, and which advise you to call a helpline etc),its illegal to advertise the product. This includes putting flyers in magazines.
> 
> Which tends to make me think:
> 
> 1. They dont reverse anything
> 
> 2. They probably dont work.for pain relief either
> 
> It would seem that the Advertising Standards Authority don't think much of them either:
> 
> I am sure the ASA would be delighted to see the flyer in question and take further action.


Hi dbar,

I checked the link you gave to the ASA. The report was dated 17/03/2010 and the flyer is still claiming word for word what the ASA said was illegal to claim then.

It sounds like the ASA have not got much in the way of statutory power.


----------



## dbar

Yeah, they are a bit useless the old ASA.

However, its still worth reporting the flyer. In cases like this, they can add the manufacturer to a blacklist, which would make it much harder for them to advertise in the future (papers and magazines etc are supposed to check the blacklist, although most dont).


----------



## bigbazza

I'll sell you a cure for £16:99 for 60 tablets.

The're called Asperino or something like that.

Don't all go crazy for them though as the're on short supply


----------



## andyangyh

"The ingredients are all natural ie.......Celadrin, Zinc, Copper, Manganese, Hops extract, Yucca extract, Bromelain, Resveratrol and Black Pepper extract which contains Piperene (I have never heard of some of these). "

Natural? Would that be "natural" as in natural deadly nightshade, natural arsenic, natural death cap fungi and natural opium? Why do people always equate "natural" with "harmless"? Just asking. Remember that while aspirin was originally derived from the bark of the willow it soon became apparent that chewing willow bark wasn't conducive to good health so they synthesised it.


----------



## JohnGun

i took some of them before i went to bed one night, had a pitched tent all night,

oh, wait, wrong tablets :lol:


----------

